# How can i increase size of C drive



## spiritmist (Jul 25, 2007)

Hi there,
My HDD is approx 120gb and has been divided between C:/ and a D:/.
My problem is that after putting a lot on the C drive I have only a small % of space left, however on the D drive I have only used 1% of drive volume.
Is it possible to increase the size of drive C by taking it from drive D. and if so, how do I do it.

Thanks 
Spiritmist


----------



## kevmacca (Mar 7, 2007)

your D partition on your h/drive is for your system restore. and only a small amount of space is used for D. you need to either get an external h/drive or a new larger lnternal one


----------



## swaffml (Nov 30, 2006)

spiritmist said:


> Hi there,
> My HDD is approx 120gb and has been divided between C:/ and a D:/.
> My problem is that after putting a lot on the C drive I have only a small % of space left, however on the D drive I have only used 1% of drive volume.
> Is it possible to increase the size of drive C by taking it from drive D. and if so, how do I do it.
> ...


How large is the D:/ partition, it may not be a system restore area if it is not, then yes you can enlarge your C:/ partition.


----------



## volitile.geek (Jul 26, 2007)

purchase a single license copy of acronis disk director software. This will allow you to easily and safely move the sizes of your partition(s) around. I've used this software numerous times on IDE, SATA, and SCSI drives, if you are messing around by any chance with a server OS you WILL need the server version of the software.


----------



## spiritmist (Jul 25, 2007)

Hi again,
My C drive is approx 20% of the total HDD volume and the D drive is about 75% of the total HDD and there is also about 5% which is dedicated for back up purposes. I guess what i'm trying to do is give more space to the C drive from the D drive. If that makes sense.

regards
Spiritmist


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

Hi,
*PartitionLogic* is a freeware program that will let you resize the partitions.


----------



## swaffml (Nov 30, 2006)

Volitile.geek is correct, Disk director will do what you want to do, as will several other programs. Partition Logic is another one that is free just do a search for partiton software and you will find a lot of programs that will do the job.


----------



## dnyanesh (Mar 5, 2009)

spiritmist said:


> Hi there,
> My HDD is approx 120gb and has been divided between C:/ and a D:/.
> My problem is that after putting a lot on the C drive I have only a small % of space left, however on the D drive I have only used 1% of drive volume.
> Is it possible to increase the size of drive C by taking it from drive D. and if so, how do I do it.
> ...


----------

